# Directions to Emirate ID Office



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

I finally have an appointment for to get the UAE I.D. card tomorrow morning. I was waiting it out, but now I hear you need it to sponsor a visa, so decided to give in in case the in-laws come to visit. Anyway, the appt is in the Karama service center. I've looked on the map, but I can't quite locate it- just the general area. Can someone give me directions from SZR to the Karama I.D. office?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think it's in the Karama Post Office, try looking that up.


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Dont you go to the DNRD for this? Guess you need an application in arabic etc


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes as per Bedougirl ,it's the same building as post office.
I took wife last month ,plenty of parking in area.
Link to map below.

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

I found it and everything went smoothly. I had an 8:15 appointment, and I was back on the road by 8:30. Of course if I were a man, it might have taken a couple of hours, but the lady's line moves fast.

If anyone else is interested, I took SZR to the Trade Centre underpass, followed the signs for Maktoum bridge, and then followed the signs for Ruler's Centre and there it was.


----------

